# pijecita



## blueberry_88

¡ Hola gente ! *E*stoy nueva de aquí, quería preguntar algo.

*M*e sabéis decir ¿ qué significa "pijecita" ?,
 en el contexto.. "[...] Claro, una pijecita del Santiago College no se va a liar con un rojo del instituto nacional." (*L*as *C*osas del *A*mor - Gijón 1999)

*M*uchas gracias..


----------



## infinite sadness

Potrebbe essere "una pivellina", ma aspetta risposte più precise.


----------



## Larroja

Sarà un diminutivo di "pija", una "fighetta", direi.


----------



## chlapec

Larroja said:


> Sarà un diminutivo di "pija", una "fighetta", direi.


 
Non bisognerebbe aggiungere "snob"?: "una fighetta snob"?


----------



## 0scar

chlapec said:


> Non bisognerebbe aggiungere "snob"?: "una fighetta snob"?


 
Sí, es una nena rica, pero no se si le va_ fighetta_, y estamos hablando de Chile.


----------



## Mos_l

0scar said:


> Sí, es una nena rica, pero no se si le va_ fighetta_, y estamos hablando de Chile.



Tendriamos que saber mas sobre esta pijecita...


----------



## 0scar

Parece que _fighetta _es lo más apropiado:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=547617&highlight=concheto

_Pijecita_ es el diminutivo de_ pije_:
http://es.wiktionary.org/wiki/pije


----------



## blueberry_88

E se usassi solo "snob"?


----------



## Tomby

En España, al menos en la zona mediterránea, el diminutivo de "pija" es "pijita" y el de "pijo", "pijito".
Definición del DRAE #1 y #2
Definición de esnob


----------



## tobalaba

Pije/pija, con sus diminutivos pijecitos/pijecitas, son los hijos de familia adinerada que estudian en un colegio privado (Santiago College), en este caso femenino, de mucho prestigio. Sus alumnas no son snobs, sino chicas que obtienen una adecuada preparación y un conocimiento profundo de la lengua inglesa. Se encuentra este colegio en Santiago de Chile. Pertenecen a la sociedad "high"
Generalmente estas familias tienen una tendencia política de derecha, al contrario del Instituto Nacional, un liceo público cuyos alumnos pertenecen casi todos a familias politicamente a izquierda. Son más populares.


----------



## Larroja

chlapec said:


> Non bisognerebbe aggiungere "snob"?: "una fighetta snob"?



Bisognerebbe forse trovare un termine che unisca le due cose, perché, in effetti, in italiano il termine "fighetta" allude soprattutto all'aspetto esteriore: è fighetto/a (o fichetto/a) chi veste sempre all'ultima moda e si preoccupa molto del look. Anche l'estrazione sociale alta, però, può rientrare tra le caratteristiche.


----------



## 0scar

¿Podría servir_ preppy?_


----------



## Tomby

Podría. En Italia no lo sé. En España no es usual decir "preppy".


----------



## Larroja

Tombatossals said:


> Podría. En Italia no lo sé. En España no es usual decir "preppy".



Ho i miei dubbi, lo stesso Treccani sottolinea che, nel significato che qui ci interessa, il suo uso è recente: preppy.


----------



## honeyheart

Vuol dire che in Italia non avete un termine specifico e diffuso per nominare i ragazzini appartenenti alle famiglie ricche? Non ci credo.


----------



## Neuromante

honeyheart said:


> Vuol dire che in Italia non avete un termine specifico e diffuso per nominare i ragazzini appartenenti alle famiglie ricche? Non ci credo.



Ya hay un hilo sobre "pijo" y si se refiere a chicos de familia rica o a una actitud. Allí se discutió sobre que no todos los ricos son pijos y que hay muchos pijos que no tienen tanto dinero.


----------



## Larroja

honeyheart said:


> Vuol dire che in Italia non avete un termine specifico e diffuso per nominare i ragazzini appartenenti alle famiglie ricche? Non ci credo.



Quello più specifico ma anche più diffuso è "figlio/a di papà": se con _pije_ intendete chi ha uno stile di vita agiato (le scuole migliori, le vacanze al'estero, l'abbigliamento firmato, la macchina, l'appartamento di proprietà e via dicendo) grazie alla posizione economica e sociale della famiglia, allora è sicuramente un figlio di papà. 
Dal contesto, direi che è nettamente preferibile a fighetto/fichetto, per le ragioni di cui sopra.


----------

